# Lyft - automatic tip?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

http://fortune.com/2018/11/15/lyft-uber-five-star-review-tipping/
Did this happen in any markets?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

No automatic tips but my average increased from its usual stable 4.75 - 4.85 to a stable 4.95 - 5.0.


----------

